
Rainer Weiss, Remembering the Little Room in the Plywood Palace - elorant
https://www.quantamagazine.org/rainer-weiss-remembering-the-little-room-in-the-plywood-palace-20170615/
======
gumby
I miss building 20 and was sorry when it was torn down.

